# Who Would Have Throught The FRENCH Would Show Obama How To Deal With Terrorists?



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

While Obama is RELEASING terrorists from Gitmo, and giving terrorists the same rights as U.S. citizens by treating them as "criminals" and not "enemy combatants", the FRENCH, yes the FRENCH, showed the world how these bottom-feeding radical Islamists should be dealt with...............skip the arrest and the trial............and SHOOT TO KILL.

I NEVER thought I would see the day when the FRENCH would exhibit much bigger TESTICLES than the United States.

This is indeed a sad, and embarrassing, day in U.S. history.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> While Obama is RELEASING terrorists from Gitmo, and giving terrorists the same rights as U.S. citizens by treating them as "criminals" and not "enemy combatants", the FRENCH, yes the FRENCH, showed the world how these bottom-feeding radical Islamists should be dealt with...............skip the arrest and the trial............and SHOOT TO KILL.
> 
> I NEVER thought I would see the day when the FRENCH would exhibit much bigger TESTICLES than the United States.
> 
> This is indeed a sad, and embarrassing, day in U.S. history.


If Sotero is not a Muslim or manchurian candidate, I think he must be a eunuch dhimmi


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Barry has got my vote for Muslim of the year award.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

France has been on the cutting edge for a long time. Anti-Sharia measures, banning the Berqa, tailing radical Imams and generally just being smart. It did not surprise me that they were disciples of Anwar Al Alawki. I felt as a US Citizen he deserved due process and other rights he was guaranteed, but he definitely needed killing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

BO has listened a few times to military advisers and engaged. Obviously on osamabin's killing in which a drone wouldn't do, and many other drone attacks. The French handled this well. I'm still surprised none of them mentioned surrender?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have no idea why Americans think that the French are wusses.

These guys have been kicking ass and taking name since the middle ages. 

True, they didn't join the coalition of Dubbya's, but that was because THEY WERE FREAKING RIGHT it was a stupid idea.

France gave us Napoleon, de Gaulle, Lafayette, the Guillotine, they fought WWI like Tigers, they gave us Devil's Island and were one of the first non-US countries to develop The Bomb. They have Europe's only nuclear air craft carrier, & they have been kicking Muslim ass for years.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep in mind that it was the police that took care of the situation, not the French military.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have no idea why Americans think that the French are wusses.
> 
> These guys have been kicking ass and taking name since the middle ages.
> 
> ...


France "kicking ass and taking names"? Must be that "revisionist history" I've been hearing about.

Let's take a look at French history the past 100 years or so:

Panama Canal- France couldn't do it, and they abandoned the project. The USA completed one of the greatest engineering feats of the 20th century and finished the Panama Canal.

World War 1- France cowered in trenches for four years. The USA entered the war, and World War 1 was over in less than a year.

World War 2- France kissed Hitler's Hun behind, and even went so far as to engage the USA in a naval battle in North Africa. The USA swept Germany out of France in less than a year.

Vietnam- The North Vietnamese routed France out of Indochina. The USA took over and the U.S. politicians acted like Frenchmen.

France has the LARGEST population of Islamists in all of Europe.

France has allowed numerous regions of their country to be annexed by the Islamists.

France has allowed Sharia laws to circumvent French laws.

If you ever want to get a good deal on a military surplus rifle, Google "surplus French infantry rifles". You will find thousands of French infantry rifles for sale that have NEVER BEEN FIRED and that were DROPPED ONLY ONCE.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

France should let the Foreign Leagune loose on them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The French have shown no one anything. They have allowed Muslims to take over enter areas and not even allow French LE in. They have taken over a large part or Europe. The only reason they act on these attacks is because it made world news..
We have learned nothing. Our own president thinks it is no big deal. Don't think for one minute this will make any difference in France, This was a victory for Islam.
More coming.
The France did go socialist after WWll and has been going down hill every sense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spot on Smitty. I was very pleased that these muslime murderers were taken out as quickly as they were. But this ain't the end and I still believe that Europe's socialist politically correct ways have doomed the people there. We will have to see a huge reversal for Europe to be saved.

On a side note, in order to get pissed off, disgusted and keep an eye on the enemy...sometimes I will watch the liberal pencil necked pusses on msnbc. What a bunch of fools, but my point is this.... A very good friend of mine knows one of the Secret Service Agents that has worked assigments in the White House security detail. According to him, the staffers at the white house are EXACTLY like the pencil necked socialist pusses that you see on msnbc. They are running this country. This is FUBAR...damn FUBAR.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have no idea why Americans think that the French are wusses.
> 
> These guys have been kicking ass and taking name since the middle ages.
> 
> ...


Cause this is America we must look down on all who are not us and if they complain two words preditor drone.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Danm said:


> Cause this is America we must look down on all who are not us and if they complain two words preditor drone.


You can't question history. The United States Of America has saved the WORLD on more than one occasion.

In today's USA, I question my country more than I question what the rest of the world is doing. I question what path the politicians are leading us down.

Aren't we all prepping because we are all extremely concerned about our country?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Speaking of history,France and Germany started the 1st of 8 Crusades against the Turkish Muslims in 1095 at the request of Pope Urban


----------



## Oneman (Dec 29, 2014)

Dont know about France;
But here in the UK, Dog Cameron and his Conservative pack have cut spending to such a extent that "Border Controls" are a jock,
All Terrorists are welcome, just turn up, Sign on and get Full Social Security Benefits & New Flat, rent paid;
While thousands of British Citizens are Starving.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> France has been on the cutting edge for a long time. Anti-Sharia measures, banning the Berqa, tailing radical Imams and generally just being smart. It did not surprise me that they were disciples of Anwar Al Alawki. I felt as a US Citizen he deserved due process and other rights he was guaranteed, but he definitely needed killing.


Ok, if they are so smart, then why does some of France's major cities have no go areas where even the cops don't tread? They are Muslim and sharia controlled. If they can mobilize 90k soldiers to deal with these Islamic terrorist why don't those same soldiers take back the neighborhoods and the French way? Maybe after this they will. All that anti burka stuff is pointless if the Muslims control areas where French law is void.

I know this because my cousin has lived and taught in France for decades.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Oneman said:


> Dont know about France;
> But here in the UK, Dog Cameron and his Conservative pack have cut spending to such a extent that "Border Controls" are a jock,
> All Terrorists are welcome, just turn up, Sign on and get Full Social Security Benefits & New Flat, rent paid;
> While thousands of British Citizens are Starving.


I lived in central London for two years back around 02 thru 04. I've been to,d that where my family and I would walk in the evening is now dangerous for a western family as a result of Muslim control. Such a shame. All the result of "multiculturalism ". Yeah that's worked.

And in that theme.. Merkel in Germany better get a clue, along with the other politicians, who are forsaking their electorate for the muslims and multiculturalism.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> France "kicking ass and taking names"? Must be that "revisionist history" I've been hearing about.
> 
> Let's take a look at French history the past 100 years or so:
> 
> ...


Old joke...

How many Frenchmen does it take to defend Paris?

Don't knkw, it's never been done.

Ba da dum


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The question is "Will Zerobama learn anything or be willing to learn anything?" We all know how that question will be answered.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Good yes, but a "token show" and drop in the bucket. 

France is deeper in the covert rule thing than most and has betrayed their country for years.
These countries that never before would even stomach an Arab are just run over and helpless - while forbidding citizens to defend and opening the gate wider...?
There is some purpose of this islam farce and it looks more and more like the money/mason governments would rather have a population of dumb trash that will eat poo and drink paddy water without ever even having the brains to wonder what yutzes they are.
I'll believe it when those fema boxes are full of towels.
What I believe it really is, is just another opportunity to protect the rats more, fund them and increase their power. "Ah the poor Mike browns. More welfare and political power!"
These countries are giving their societies cancer on purpose and making a stupid pretense only a monkey blood would believe....never trust the French is not just a funny joke. Their stupid people should not trust them either.


----------

